# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Kercenimi islam per Shqiperine

## Enri

Si infiltruan grupet ekstremiste dhe si u shnderrua vendi ne fole te terroristeve. Roli i Bashkim Gazidedes dhe nderhyrja e CIA-s amerikane. Nje pasqyre e plote e rrjetit radikal islamik dhe rreziku qe nuk eshte zhdukur akoma. Sepse rrenjet jane te thella...

Teksti i meposhtem, qe po botohet nga revista Klan, eshte shkeputur nga "Fjalori boteror i islamizmit", pjesa qe ben fjale per Shqiperine. Ai eshte pergatitur nga gjashte studiues te njohur ne kete fushe dhe eshte publikuar pese muaj me pare ne France, pikerisht ne nje kohe kur krejt rruzulli eshte perfshire nga debatet qe shperthyen pas ngjarjeve te 11 shtatorit. A perben islamizmi nje rrezik boteror? Si duhet dalluar islami i vertete nga islamizmi qe tenton te krijoje kombe myslymane, qe perjashton integrimin, qe kerkon te islamizoje ose riislamizoje ambientin shoqeror, familjar ose profesional ne te cilin zhvillohet?

Nje debat ka nisur se fundi edhe ne Shqiperi lidhur me situaten ne te cilen gjendet sot feja myslymane ketu. Po flitet per dy rryma qe synojne te shtien ne dore kontrollin e bashkesise islamike shqiptare. Njera, qe eshte ne frymen e myslymanizmit tradicional shqiptar, dhe tjetra, me frymezim arab, kryesisht e huazuar nga islami qe praktikohet ne vendet e Gjirit. Perfaqesues te komunitetit myslyman shqiptar i kane pergenjeshtruar zera te tille, por thuhet se ata kane qene te detyruar ta bejne kete ne emer te unitetit fetar dhe se kontradiktat ne gjirin e myslymaneve shqiptare jane thelluar se tepermi.

Ne tekstin e meposhtem, gjashte autoret e specializuar ne ceshtjet e islamit, sjellin fakte dhe deshmi qe sipas tyre provojne nje tendence te kahershme, kryesisht te vendeve arabe, per te ngjallur besimin islamik radikal ne te vetmin vend myslyman te Europes. Ato depertuan ne Shqiperi nen petkun e organizatave joqeveritare dhe fondacioneve bamirese, me qellimin per te hequr qafe islamin shqiptar dhe per ta zevendesuar ate me nje islam sipas konceptit uahabit. Duke sjelle per pasoje krijimin e disa vatrave dhe cerdheve per elemente radikale dhe terroriste. Sipas autoreve, gjithcka ka ndodhur gjate qeverisjes se Partise Demokratike dhe me bekimin e presidentit te atehershem, Sali Berisha. Megjithese teksti qe flet per Shqiperine mund te ngjalle reaksion dhe kundershtime, mund te cilesohet si i pavertete apo pjeserisht i vertete, ne fund te fundit ai eshte nje fragment i vizionit qe te huajt kane krijuar per vendin tone.

Ne Shqiperi, nje vend i cili ne histori me shume njihet per nacionalizmin e tij te rrepte se sa per problemet fetare, islamizmi perkufizohet ne kohe si nje fenomen shume i vonshem. Popullsia e Shqiperise ndahet ne myslymane (70%) dhe te krishtere (30%). Myslymanet ndahen ne sunite (gati 2/3) dhe pjesetare te bashkesive, nder te cilat me e njohura eshte ajo e bektashinjve. Ndersa te krishteret ndahen ne ortodokse (25%) dhe katolike (5%).

Shqiperia ka Veriun dhe Jugun, te cilet i ndan lumi i Shkumbinit. Veriu ne pjesen e tij me te madhe perbehet nga myslymane dhe udhehiqet nga ligjet zakonore, ndersa Jugu, eshte me shume i krishtere, me i hapur dhe u bindet ligjeve moderne. Feja myslymane perben per shumicen e shqiptareve nje shenje te rendesishme identifikuese, e cila gjithesesi nuk ndikon ne aspektet e tjera si nacionalizmi, gjuha dhe kultura. Ne saje te tyre, shqiptaret munden t'i shpetonin zgjedhes se Perandorise Otomane, ku Shqiperia bente pjese deri ne vitin 1912 si dhe Greqise. Nacionalizmi shqiptar ishte ne themel te krijimit te Shqiperise se Madhe ne vitin 1941 nga Gjermania, fakt i cili solli si rrjedhoje krijimin, ne prill te vitit 1944, te divizionit SS Skenderbej, ashtu si emri i heroit shqiptar te shekullit te XV-te.

Pas luftes dhe ardhjes ne pushtet te komunisteve te Enver Hoxhes, Shqiperia i mbylli kufijte dhe me 27 dhjetor 1967 u shpall Shtet ateist: u dogjen dhe u shkaterruan rreth 2.200 kisha dhe xhami. Ne vitin 1991, pasardhesi i Enver Hoxhes, Ramiz Alia, u perpoq te forcoje pushtetin e tij duke lejuar lirine e besimit si dhe duke i kthyer disa xhami komunitetit islamik (1.700 ishin shkaterruar qe ne vitin 1946).

Partia komuniste, e shnderruar ne Parti Socialiste, fiton zgjedhjet e para te lira ne vitin 1991. Por zgjedhje te reja pasuan ne vitin 1992. Kete here, ishte Partia Demokratike, e themeluar ne vitin 1991, ajo qe fiton dhe se bashku me te vendoset edhe islamizmi ne Shqiperi. 

Strukturat shteterore te vendit pothuajse u shperbene pas renies se regjimit komunist ne vitin 1992. Per rrjedhoje, Shqiperia ushtronte nje force te madhe terheqese per aktivistet dhe OJQ-te islamike. Ata shihnin ne kete rast mundesine per te ngjallur besimin islamik ne te vetmin vend te Evropes- duke lene menjane rastin e vecante te Turqise, ku pjesa me e madhe e popullsise ishte myslymane, megjithese ne pjesen derrmuese jo praktikante. Si zone kaosi politik, Shqiperia do te behet edhe nje zone strehimi per nje numer islamistesh radikale, sidomos egjiptiane. Keta perfitojne nga mbeshtetja e OJQ-ve uahabite, si per mireseardhjen, ashtu edhe per te ardhurat e mepasme te qendrimit.

Presidenti i ri Sali Berisha, myslyman sunit, qeveris ne menyre autoritare, duke patur si perparesi forcimin e pushtetit te tij. Per kete, ai ben aleance me islamin, te cilin e fut ne lojen politike shqiptare. Me 2 dhjetor 1992 Shqiperia hyn ne Organizaten e Konferences Islamike. Pervec kesaj, presidenti Berisha kthehet nga Arabia Saudite per mbeshtetje financiare dhe nga Turqia per mbeshtetje ushtarake. Ky hap sjell si pasoje nje orientim te ri te islamit shqiptar drejt atij qe praktikohet ne Vendet e Gjirit. Ky islam ndryshon konfigurimin e pamjes: nga njera ane, qe ketej e tutje, per te qene shqiptar, duhet te jesh myslyman dhe nga ana tjeter, Shqiperia duhet te mbaje marredhenie prioritare me boten myslymane. Artizani i ktheses islamike te vendit quhet Bashkim Gazidede, nje keshilltar i Berishes, i cili behet shef i sherbimeve sekrete ne vitin 1992 dhe mban marredhenie te privilegjuara me sherbimet sekrete arabe dhe iraniane. Socialistet dhe te krishteret reagojne ndaj ketyre ndryshimeve dhe e akuzojne Berishen se kerkon te vendose ne Shqiperi nje Shtet islamik, nderkohe qe pozita ne fuqi mbeshtetet gjithnje e me shume ne bazen e saj ne veri te vendit dhe vetem ne komunitetin myslyman, duke e vene ne nje pozite te veshtire konsensusin tradicional te shqiptareve. Mes islamisteve te pare te mberritur ne Shqiperi regjistrohet edhe Mohammad Al Zavahiri, i vellai i Ayman Al Zavahirit, udheheqesi i Xhihadit Islamik egjiptian dhe krahu i djathte i Osama Bin Ladenit. Ai mberrin ne Shqiperi si inxhinier i Kompanise International Islamic Relief Organization, OJQ saudite, e cila u ngarkua me vone qe te ndihmonte anetare te tjere te Xhihadit Islamik, per te gjetur vende pune prane "organizatave te bamiresise qe ndertonin xhami, jetimore dhe qendra kurimi" ne Shqiperi.

Kjo marreveshje e fshehte do te shohe driten e diellit gjate hetimit te bere nga sherbimet amerikane dhe shqiptare, hetime keto qe do te sjellin si pasoje shperberjen e kesaj strukture ne korrik te vitit 1998. Ne janar 1993, Mohamed Al Zavahiri rekruton Mohamed Hasan Titan, arkitekt dhe anetar i Xhihadit egjiptian, per te punuar edhe ai ne kete organizate. Ai i ve detyren qe te mbledhe 20% te rrogave te anetareve te Xhihadit te punesuar nga OJQ-ja. Ne mesin e viteve '90, njesia e Tiranes numeronte deri ne gjashtembedhjete vete. Nga ana e tij, Tita, pret nepermjet OJQ-ve islamike Cauki Salama Atijan, nje instruktor me pervoje ne kampet e Afganistanit ne vitet '80 dhe specialist i dokumentave te fallsifikuara. Ai mberrin ne Shqiperi nen emrin Maged Mustafa dhe fillon pune ne nje jetimore te organizates me nje rroge mujore prej 700 dollaresh. Nje tjeter rekrut i Titas eshte Ahmad Osman Saleh, i kerkuar nga autoritet egjiptiane per implikimin e tij ne vrasjen e mbetur ne tentative kunder kryeministrit Atef Sedki ne vitin 1993. Ai arrin zyrtarisht ne Shqiperi si drejtues i nje jetimoreje si dhe per t'iu mesuar njerezve Kuranin. Se fundi, ne vitin 1997, nje fare Nagar vendoset ne Tirane ku ze nje pune ne gjirin e OJQ-se Al Haramein. Nagar, sic do te zbulohet me vone, ishte krahu i djathte i Atijase dhe te dy mbanin lidhje te drejtperdrejta me Ajman Al Zavahirin, i cili nderkohe ishte bashkuar me Bin Ladenin ne Afganistan. 

Ne te njeten periudhe, Shqiperia behet vend tranzit per shume te ardhur nga Algjeria, Sudani dhe Afganistani. Ne vend gelojne sherbimet sekrete te shume vendeve myslymane. Nderkohe, mafia shqiptare ushqen, nder te tjera, edhe kasafortat e UCK-se ne Kosove. Ndihma e Arabise Saudite e inkurajon Berishen ne riislamizimin e vendit, i cili behet ne menyre sistematike nepermjet predikuesve dhe OJQ-ve islamike. Para se gjithash, predikuesit kane si synim heqjen qafe te islamit shqiptar, per ta zevendesuar ate me nje islam me te afert me konceptin uahabit. Per kete arsye nxitet edhe mesimi i arabishtes me ndihmen e mjeteve te fuqishme financiare. Islami, ne formen e tij me radikale, predikohet si feja e vetme e vertete ne kete bote, ndersa toleranca konsiderohet nje shenje dobesie. Ne kete vend krenar per nacionalizmin e vet, predikuesit imponojne vizionin e kombit myslyman (uma), nderkohe qe urrejtja ndaj Perendimit ngrihet ne nivel dogme. Ne kete periudhe, OJQ-te islamike shumohen si lepujt. Ato ndertojne xhami- 200 te tilla vetem OJQ-te saudite- si dhe veprojne ne fushen humanitare, ekonomike dhe shoqerore. Mbreti Fahd i Arabise Saudite ofron nje milione Kurane ne gjuhen shqipe. Tridhjete OJQ dhe shoqata islamike punojne per te arritur nje qellim, te cilin nuk u munduan kurre ta fshehin: riislamizimin e Shqiperise. Trembedhjete mes tyre mblidhen ne gjirin e Keshillit te Koordinimit te Fondacioneve Arabe. Ato me radikalet mbajne lidhje te ngushta me Libine dhe Sudanin. Arabia Saudite paraqet Haramein dhe Muvafaqin (me qender ne Britanine e Madhe). Irani vepron permes Xhihadit te Ndertimit dhe Fondacionit Saadi Shirazi. Turqia mjaftohet vetem ne kuadrin e aktivitetit politik dhe ushtarak, por partia Nexhmetin Erbakanit, Refah Partisi, siguron OJQ-ne e saj. Te gjitha kane te perbashket perdorimin e ndihmes humanitare si mjet proselitizmi dhe presioni per te krijuar nje shoqeri islamike sipas kritereve, ne me te shumten e rasteve uahabite. Ndikimi i Iranit u forcua edhe nga bektashinjte. Ne fakt, bashkesia vendosi nje rishikim te organizimit te saj, gje qe e vuri ate ne linjen e islamit shiit iranian. Kleri bektashi behet ne kete menyre promotori kryesor i ndikimit iranian ne vend. Ky sulm islamik provokon reagimin e se djathtes greke, te mbeshtetur nga kleri, e cila kerkon me force pjesen e jugut te Shqiperise, qe sipas saj perben Epirin e Veriut.

Ne muajin shkurt te vitit 1997, gjendja financiare e Shqiperise perkeqesohet. Shoqerite piramidale, te cilat financonin presidentin dhe partine e tij, rrenohen. Ne Jug shperthejne revoltat e armatosura. Paqja civile sigurohet vetem ne saje te ndihmes nderkombetare. Italia, Greqia dhe Franca nderhyjne ne kuadrin e "Operacionit Alba" (prill 1997). Ne vere te po atij viti, organizohen zgjedhjet qe sollen fitoren e Partise Socialiste: Rexhep Mejdani zgjidhet president dhe Fatos Nano, nje i krishtere ortodoks, i cili njohu burgun ne kohen e Berishes, behet kryeminister i vendit.

Me te ardhur ne pushtet, socialistet marrin ne dore ceshtjen e islamit ne shoqerine shqiptare. Per ta, identiteti myslyman, ashtu sic eshte paraqitur para syve te tyre nga islamistet, eshte i papajtueshem me identitetin evropian. Kujdestaria qe imponon FMN-ja ne fushen e finances dhe Evropa ne fushen e sigurise, ndihmon per te zvogeluar ndikimin e islamisteve. Socialiste dhe intelektuale laike perpunojne nje teori te "komplotit islamik", e cila implikon Berishen dhe vendet arabe. Ne fakt, sherbimet sekrete shqiptare dhe CIA arrestojne ne qershor te vitit 1998 tre islamiste egjiptiane te kerkuar per aktivitete terroriste. Arrestime te reja pasuan edhe ne shtator te vitit 1998, pas atentateve kunder ambasadave te Shteteve te Bashkuara ne Najrobi dhe Dar Es Salam (gusht 1998).

Lufta ne Kosove permban ne vetvete rrezikun e destabilizimit. Partia Demokratike deklaron se eshte e shqetesuar per ate qe po ndodh ne provincen jugosllave, nderkohe qe, per Partine Socialiste, kjo lufte nuk ka te beje me te. Por gjithesesi, uniteti i shqiptareve mbetet i kercenuar.

Ne korrik 1998, Partia Demokratike terhiqet nga Parlamenti. Ajo nxit nje grusht shteti pas vrasjes se nje prej deputeteve te saj dhe hedh poshte kushtetuten e re te miratuar me referendum ne 22 nentor 1998. Ne mars 1999, Nato e shnderron Shqiperine ne prapavijen e nderhyrjes se saj ne Kosove, duke i shmangur ne kete menyre nje krize te mundshme vendit te shqiponjave. Ardhja e refugjateve kosovare (450.000 ne vitin 1999) nuk ndikon shume ne gjendjen e brendshme te Shqiperise. "Rreziku islamik" mbetet i dobet, megjithe perpjekjet e islamisteve. Gjendja nuk ka gjasa te ndryshoje persa kohe qe socialistet qendrojne ne pushtet dhe perendimoret ushtrojne ndikimin e tyre ne Shqiperi. Por ne saje te Berishes, islamistet kane hedhur rrenje te forta ne kete vend. Ne nje periudhe afatgjate, keto rrenje mund te shnderrohen ne nje problem te madh per mbarevajtjen e unitetit te vendit.

(Marre nga Dictionnaire Mondial de l'Islamisme)

Kush jane autoret

"Fjalori boteror i islamizmit" doli ne drite ne gusht te vitit 2002 nga shtepia botuese franceze, Plon. Ai eshte cilesuar si nje veper ambicioze dhe pa precedent ne historine e analizes dhe botimit, qe trajton nje fenomen teper te vjeter dhe te komplikuar. Ky botim voluminoz u pergatit nga gjashte studiues te njohur te botes islame. Ata jane:

Khattar Abou Diab, politolog, studiues i marredhenieve nderkombetare dhe strategjike, autor i disa librave mbi ceshtjet e islamit.

Patrick Karam, doktor i shkencave politike, specialist i gjeopolitikes. Autor i shume artikujve dhe veprave studimore.

Richard Labeviere, kryeredaktor i Radio France Internationale. Autor i disa librave.

Julien Lariege, politolog, studiues prane Qendres se Studimeve te Larta mbi Afriken dhe Azine Moderne si dhe Qendres se Studimeve dhe Reflektimeve mbi Lindjen e Aferme.

Olivier Roy, drejtor i studimeve ne CRNS. Autor i shume veprave studimore.

Antoine Sfeir, gazetar, drejtor i redaksise, Cahier de l'Orient, president i Qendres se Studimeve dhe Reflektimeve mbi Lindjen e Aferme. Autor i disa studimeve mbi fene islame.

----------


## Albo

Franca ishte ai shtet qe nuk donte te njihte pavaresine e Shqiperise ne kohen e Zogut, duke e justifikuar me "shqiptaret nuk i perkasin qyteterimit europian", duke thene indirekt se ju jeni muslymane dhe ne jemi te krishtere.

Cdo gje qe del nga Franca, nuk eshte e besueshme, dhe sa per dijeni, Franca eshte i vetmi vend europian qe nuk i ka percjelle asnje te dhene FBI dhe agjensive amerikane ne luften kunder terrorizmit, edhe pse terroristi Musai (rrembyesi i 20-te  i avioneve) mban nenshtetesine franceze.

Shqiperia ka qene dhe vazhdon te jete vendi me afer qendrimeve amerikane ne Ballkan dhe me gjere, dhe bashkepunimi me amerikanet ka qene i dukshem ne cdo kohe. Sa per Francen dhe qendrimet e saj ndaj interesave shqiptare, lufta ne 1999 ne Kosove e tregoi se deri ne c'pike do te arrinin francezet te sabotonin luften e aleateve kunder Serbise. Nje ushtarak i larte ne qendren e NATO i kish percjelle Beogradit te gjithe planimetrine e luftes, dhe pavaresisht se ky u etiketua si "spiun i paguar i Beogradit", eshte e veshtire te mendosh qe nje oficer me ato grada te veproje pa viston e qeverise se tij.

Ka shume te vertete ne fjalet e ministrit te mbrojtjes amerikan Rumsfeld, qe e etiketoi Francen si "Europa e Vjeter". Edhe pse dekada kane kaluar, kur vjen fjala tek Shqiperia qendrimi francez nuk ka ndryshuar aspak. Libra te ketij lloji, nuk demtojne Shqiperine pasi Shqiperia ngelet partneri me i sinqerte amerikan ne Ballkan ne luften kunder terrorizmit. Akuzat ndaj Shqiperise nuk i ben US, qe eshte ne qender te terrorizmit islamik, por i bejne francezet qe te keqen nuk e shohin vetem tek terrorizmi por tek feja islame.

----------


## Beqari002

Kercenimi islam per Shqiperine

Si infiltruan grupet ekstremiste dhe si u shnderrua vendi ne fole te terroristeve. Roli i Bashkim Gazidedes dhe nderhyrja e CIA-s amerikane. Nje pasqyre e plote e rrjetit radikal islamik dhe rreziku qe nuk eshte zhdukur akoma. Sepse rrenjet jane te thella



Falja gjate nje dite te muajit Ramazan ne Tirane

Teksti i meposhtem, qe po botohet nga revista Klan, eshte shkeputur nga "Fjalori boteror i islamizmit", pjesa qe ben fjale per Shqiperine. Ai eshte pergatitur nga gjashte studiues te njohur ne kete fushe dhe eshte publikuar pese muaj me pare ne France, pikerisht ne nje kohe kur krejt rruzulli eshte perfshire nga debatet qe shperthyen pas ngjarjeve te 11 shtatorit. A perben islamizmi nje rrezik boteror? Si duhet dalluar islami i vertete nga islamizmi qe tenton te krijoje kombe myslymane, qe perjashton integrimin, qe kerkon te islamizoje ose riislamizoje ambientin shoqeror, familjar ose profesional ne te cilin zhvillohet?

Nje debat ka nisur se fundi edhe ne Shqiperi lidhur me situaten ne te cilen gjendet sot feja myslymane ketu. Po flitet per dy rryma qe synojne te shtien ne dore kontrollin e bashkesise islamike shqiptare. Njera, qe eshte ne frymen e myslymanizmit tradicional shqiptar, dhe tjetra, me frymezim arab, kryesisht e huazuar nga islami qe praktikohet ne vendet e Gjirit. Perfaqesues te komunitetit myslyman shqiptar i kane pergenjeshtruar zera te tille, por thuhet se ata kane qene te detyruar ta bejne kete ne emer te unitetit fetar dhe se kontradiktat ne gjirin e myslymaneve shqiptare jane thelluar se tepermi.

Ne tekstin e meposhtem, gjashte autoret e specializuar ne ceshtjet e islamit, sjellin fakte dhe deshmi qe sipas tyre provojne nje tendence te kahershme, kryesisht te vendeve arabe, per te ngjallur besimin islamik radikal ne te vetmin vend myslyman te Europes. Ato depertuan ne Shqiperi nen petkun e organizatave joqeveritare dhe fondacioneve bamirese, me qellimin per te hequr qafe islamin shqiptar dhe per ta zevendesuar ate me nje islam sipas konceptit uahabit. Duke sjelle per pasoje krijimin e disa vatrave dhe cerdheve per elemente radikale dhe terroriste. Sipas autoreve, gjithcka ka ndodhur gjate qeverisjes se Partise Demokratike dhe me bekimin e presidentit te atehershem, Sali Berisha. Megjithese teksti qe flet per Shqiperine mund te ngjalle reaksion dhe kundershtime, mund te cilesohet si i pavertete apo pjeserisht i vertete, ne fund te fundit ai eshte nje fragment i vizionit qe te huajt kane krijuar per vendin tone.

Ne Shqiperi, nje vend i cili ne histori me shume njihet per nacionalizmin e tij te rrepte se sa per problemet fetare, islamizmi perkufizohet ne kohe si nje fenomen shume i vonshem. Popullsia e Shqiperise ndahet ne myslymane (70%) dhe te krishtere (30%). Myslymanet ndahen ne sunite (gati 2/3) dhe pjesetare te bashkesive, nder te cilat me e njohura eshte ajo e bektashinjve. Ndersa te krishteret ndahen ne ortodokse (25%) dhe katolike (5%).

Shqiperia ka Veriun dhe Jugun, te cilet i ndan lumi i Shkumbinit. Veriu ne pjesen e tij me te madhe perbehet nga myslymane dhe udhehiqet nga ligjet zakonore, ndersa Jugu, eshte me shume i krishtere, me i hapur dhe u bindet ligjeve moderne. Feja myslymane perben per shumicen e shqiptareve nje shenje te rendesishme identifikuese, e cila gjithesesi nuk ndikon ne aspektet e tjera si nacionalizmi, gjuha dhe kultura. Ne saje te tyre, shqiptaret munden t'i shpetonin zgjedhes se Perandorise Otomane, ku Shqiperia bente pjese deri ne vitin 1912 si dhe Greqise. Nacionalizmi shqiptar ishte ne themel te krijimit te Shqiperise se Madhe ne vitin 1941 nga Gjermania, fakt i cili solli si rrjedhoje krijimin, ne prill te vitit 1944, te divizionit SS Skenderbej, ashtu si emri i heroit shqiptar te shekullit te XV-te.

Pas luftes dhe ardhjes ne pushtet te komunisteve te Enver Hoxhes, Shqiperia i mbylli kufijte dhe me 27 dhjetor 1967 u shpall Shtet ateist: u dogjen dhe u shkaterruan rreth 2.200 kisha dhe xhami. Ne vitin 1991, pasardhesi i Enver Hoxhes, Ramiz Alia, u perpoq te forcoje pushtetin e tij duke lejuar lirine e besimit si dhe duke i kthyer disa xhami komunitetit islamik (1.700 ishin shkaterruar qe ne vitin 1946).

Partia komuniste, e shnderruar ne Parti Socialiste, fiton zgjedhjet e para te lira ne vitin 1991. Por zgjedhje te reja pasuan ne vitin 1992. Kete here, ishte Partia Demokratike, e themeluar ne vitin 1991, ajo qe fiton dhe se bashku me te vendoset edhe islamizmi ne Shqiperi. 

Strukturat shteterore te vendit pothuajse u shperbene pas renies se regjimit komunist ne vitin 1992. Per rrjedhoje, Shqiperia ushtronte nje force te madhe terheqese per aktivistet dhe OJQ-te islamike. Ata shihnin ne kete rast mundesine per te ngjallur besimin islamik ne te vetmin vend te Evropes- duke lene menjane rastin e vecante te Turqise, ku pjesa me e madhe e popullsise ishte myslymane, megjithese ne pjesen derrmuese jo praktikante. Si zone kaosi politik, Shqiperia do te behet edhe nje zone strehimi per nje numer islamistesh radikale, sidomos egjiptiane. Keta perfitojne nga mbeshtetja e OJQ-ve uahabite, si per mireseardhjen, ashtu edhe per te ardhurat e mepasme te qendrimit.

Presidenti i ri Sali Berisha, myslyman sunit, qeveris ne menyre autoritare, duke patur si perparesi forcimin e pushtetit te tij. Per kete, ai ben aleance me islamin, te cilin e fut ne lojen politike shqiptare. Me 2 dhjetor 1992 Shqiperia hyn ne Organizaten e Konferences Islamike. Pervec kesaj, presidenti Berisha kthehet nga Arabia Saudite per mbeshtetje financiare dhe nga Turqia per mbeshtetje ushtarake. Ky hap sjell si pasoje nje orientim te ri te islamit shqiptar drejt atij qe praktikohet ne Vendet e Gjirit. Ky islam ndryshon konfigurimin e pamjes: nga njera ane, qe ketej e tutje, per te qene shqiptar, duhet te jesh myslyman dhe nga ana tjeter, Shqiperia duhet te mbaje marredhenie prioritare me boten myslymane. Artizani i ktheses islamike te vendit quhet Bashkim Gazidede, nje keshilltar i Berishes, i cili behet shef i sherbimeve sekrete ne vitin 1992 dhe mban marredhenie te privilegjuara me sherbimet sekrete arabe dhe iraniane. Socialistet dhe te krishteret reagojne ndaj ketyre ndryshimeve dhe e akuzojne Berishen se kerkon te vendose ne Shqiperi nje Shtet islamik, nderkohe qe pozita ne fuqi mbeshtetet gjithnje e me shume ne bazen e saj ne veri te vendit dhe vetem ne komunitetin myslyman, duke e vene ne nje pozite te veshtire konsensusin tradicional te shqiptareve. Mes islamisteve te pare te mberritur ne Shqiperi regjistrohet edhe Mohammad Al Zavahiri, i vellai i Ayman Al Zavahirit, udheheqesi i Xhihadit Islamik egjiptian dhe krahu i djathte i Osama Bin Ladenit. Ai mberrin ne Shqiperi si inxhinier i Kompanise International Islamic Relief Organization, OJQ saudite, e cila u ngarkua me vone qe te ndihmonte anetare te tjere te Xhihadit Islamik, per te gjetur vende pune prane "organizatave te bamiresise qe ndertonin xhami, jetimore dhe qendra kurimi" ne Shqiperi.

Kjo marreveshje e fshehte do te shohe driten e diellit gjate hetimit te bere nga sherbimet amerikane dhe shqiptare, hetime keto qe do te sjellin si pasoje shperberjen e kesaj strukture ne korrik te vitit 1998. Ne janar 1993, Mohamed Al Zavahiri rekruton Mohamed Hasan Titan, arkitekt dhe anetar i Xhihadit egjiptian, per te punuar edhe ai ne kete organizate. Ai i ve detyren qe te mbledhe 20% te rrogave te anetareve te Xhihadit te punesuar nga OJQ-ja. Ne mesin e viteve '90, njesia e Tiranes numeronte deri ne gjashtembedhjete vete. Nga ana e tij, Tita, pret nepermjet OJQ-ve islamike Cauki Salama Atijan, nje instruktor me pervoje ne kampet e Afganistanit ne vitet '80 dhe specialist i dokumentave te fallsifikuara. Ai mberrin ne Shqiperi nen emrin Maged Mustafa dhe fillon pune ne nje jetimore te organizates me nje rroge mujore prej 700 dollaresh. Nje tjeter rekrut i Titas eshte Ahmad Osman Saleh, i kerkuar nga autoritet egjiptiane per implikimin e tij ne vrasjen e mbetur ne tentative kunder kryeministrit Atef Sedki ne vitin 1993. Ai arrin zyrtarisht ne Shqiperi si drejtues i nje jetimoreje si dhe per t'iu mesuar njerezve Kuranin. Se fundi, ne vitin 1997, nje fare Nagar vendoset ne Tirane ku ze nje pune ne gjirin e OJQ-se Al Haramein. Nagar, sic do te zbulohet me vone, ishte krahu i djathte i Atijase dhe te dy mbanin lidhje te drejtperdrejta me Ajman Al Zavahirin, i cili nderkohe ishte bashkuar me Bin Ladenin ne Afganistan. 

Ne te njeten periudhe, Shqiperia behet vend tranzit per shume te ardhur nga Algjeria, Sudani dhe Afganistani. Ne vend gelojne sherbimet sekrete te shume vendeve myslymane. Nderkohe, mafia shqiptare ushqen, nder te tjera, edhe kasafortat e UCK-se ne Kosove. Ndihma e Arabise Saudite e inkurajon Berishen ne riislamizimin e vendit, i cili behet ne menyre sistematike nepermjet predikuesve dhe OJQ-ve islamike. Para se gjithash, predikuesit kane si synim heqjen qafe te islamit shqiptar, per ta zevendesuar ate me nje islam me te afert me konceptin uahabit. Per kete arsye nxitet edhe mesimi i arabishtes me ndihmen e mjeteve te fuqishme financiare. Islami, ne formen e tij me radikale, predikohet si feja e vetme e vertete ne kete bote, ndersa toleranca konsiderohet nje shenje dobesie. Ne kete vend krenar per nacionalizmin e vet, predikuesit imponojne vizionin e kombit myslyman (uma), nderkohe qe urrejtja ndaj Perendimit ngrihet ne nivel dogme. Ne kete periudhe, OJQ-te islamike shumohen si lepujt. Ato ndertojne xhami- 200 te tilla vetem OJQ-te saudite- si dhe veprojne ne fushen humanitare, ekonomike dhe shoqerore. Mbreti Fahd i Arabise Saudite ofron nje milione Kurane ne gjuhen shqipe. Tridhjete OJQ dhe shoqata islamike punojne per te arritur nje qellim, te cilin nuk u munduan kurre ta fshehin: riislamizimin e Shqiperise. Trembedhjete mes tyre mblidhen ne gjirin e Keshillit te Koordinimit te Fondacioneve Arabe. Ato me radikalet mbajne lidhje te ngushta me Libine dhe Sudanin. Arabia Saudite paraqet Haramein dhe Muvafaqin (me qender ne Britanine e Madhe). Irani vepron permes Xhihadit te Ndertimit dhe Fondacionit Saadi Shirazi. Turqia mjaftohet vetem ne kuadrin e aktivitetit politik dhe ushtarak, por partia Nexhmetin Erbakanit, Refah Partisi, siguron OJQ-ne e saj. Te gjitha kane te perbashket perdorimin e ndihmes humanitare si mjet proselitizmi dhe presioni per te krijuar nje shoqeri islamike sipas kritereve, ne me te shumten e rasteve uahabite. Ndikimi i Iranit u forcua edhe nga bektashinjte. Ne fakt, bashkesia vendosi nje rishikim te organizimit te saj, gje qe e vuri ate ne linjen e islamit shiit iranian. Kleri bektashi behet ne kete menyre promotori kryesor i ndikimit iranian ne vend. Ky sulm islamik provokon reagimin e se djathtes greke, te mbeshtetur nga kleri, e cila kerkon me force pjesen e jugut te Shqiperise, qe sipas saj perben Epirin e Veriut.

Ne muajin shkurt te vitit 1997, gjendja financiare e Shqiperise perkeqesohet. Shoqerite piramidale, te cilat financonin presidentin dhe partine e tij, rrenohen. Ne Jug shperthejne revoltat e armatosura. Paqja civile sigurohet vetem ne saje te ndihmes nderkombetare. Italia, Greqia dhe Franca nderhyjne ne kuadrin e "Operacionit Alba" (prill 1997). Ne vere te po atij viti, organizohen zgjedhjet qe sollen fitoren e Partise Socialiste: Rexhep Mejdani zgjidhet president dhe Fatos Nano, nje i krishtere ortodoks, i cili njohu burgun ne kohen e Berishes, behet kryeminister i vendit.

Me te ardhur ne pushtet, socialistet marrin ne dore ceshtjen e islamit ne shoqerine shqiptare. Per ta, identiteti myslyman, ashtu sic eshte paraqitur para syve te tyre nga islamistet, eshte i papajtueshem me identitetin evropian. Kujdestaria qe imponon FMN-ja ne fushen e finances dhe Evropa ne fushen e sigurise, ndihmon per te zvogeluar ndikimin e islamisteve. Socialiste dhe intelektuale laike perpunojne nje teori te "komplotit islamik", e cila implikon Berishen dhe vendet arabe. Ne fakt, sherbimet sekrete shqiptare dhe CIA arrestojne ne qershor te vitit 1998 tre islamiste egjiptiane te kerkuar per aktivitete terroriste. Arrestime te reja pasuan edhe ne shtator te vitit 1998, pas atentateve kunder ambasadave te Shteteve te Bashkuara ne Najrobi dhe Dar Es Salam (gusht 1998).

Lufta ne Kosove permban ne vetvete rrezikun e destabilizimit. Partia Demokratike deklaron se eshte e shqetesuar per ate qe po ndodh ne provincen jugosllave, nderkohe qe, per Partine Socialiste, kjo lufte nuk ka te beje me te. Por gjithesesi, uniteti i shqiptareve mbetet i kercenuar.

Ne korrik 1998, Partia Demokratike terhiqet nga Parlamenti. Ajo nxit nje grusht shteti pas vrasjes se nje prej deputeteve te saj dhe hedh poshte kushtetuten e re te miratuar me referendum ne 22 nentor 1998. Ne mars 1999, Nato e shnderron Shqiperine ne prapavijen e nderhyrjes se saj ne Kosove, duke i shmangur ne kete menyre nje krize te mundshme vendit te shqiponjave. Ardhja e refugjateve kosovare (450.000 ne vitin 1999) nuk ndikon shume ne gjendjen e brendshme te Shqiperise. "Rreziku islamik" mbetet i dobet, megjithe perpjekjet e islamisteve. Gjendja nuk ka gjasa te ndryshoje persa kohe qe socialistet qendrojne ne pushtet dhe perendimoret ushtrojne ndikimin e tyre ne Shqiperi. Por ne saje te Berishes, islamistet kane hedhur rrenje te forta ne kete vend. Ne nje periudhe afatgjate, keto rrenje mund te shnderrohen ne nje problem te madh per mbarevajtjen e unitetit te vendit.

(Marre nga Dictionnaire Mondial de l'Islamisme)

Kush jane autoret

"Fjalori boteror i islamizmit" doli ne drite ne gusht te vitit 2002 nga shtepia botuese franceze, Plon. Ai eshte cilesuar si nje veper ambicioze dhe pa precedent ne historine e analizes dhe botimit, qe trajton nje fenomen teper te vjeter dhe te komplikuar. Ky botim voluminoz u pergatit nga gjashte studiues te njohur te botes islame. Ata jane:

Khattar Abou Diab, politolog, studiues i marredhenieve nderkombetare dhe strategjike, autor i disa librave mbi ceshtjet e islamit.

Patrick Karam, doktor i shkencave politike, specialist i gjeopolitikes. Autor i shume artikujve dhe veprave studimore.

Richard Labeviere, kryeredaktor i Radio France Internationale. Autor i disa librave.

Julien Lariege, politolog, studiues prane Qendres se Studimeve te Larta mbi Afriken dhe Azine Moderne si dhe Qendres se Studimeve dhe Reflektimeve mbi Lindjen e Aferme.

Olivier Roy, drejtor i studimeve ne CRNS. Autor i shume veprave studimore.

Antoine Sfeir, gazetar, drejtor i redaksise, Cahier de l'Orient, president i Qendres se Studimeve dhe Reflektimeve mbi Lindjen e Aferme. Autor i disa studimeve mbi fene islame.
---------------------------
------------------------------
Oj sharki e lehte si era , a ka ardhur ne Shqiperi pranvera?

----------


## Di68

Albo jam dakort me ty kur thua se libra te tille nuk e demtojne Shqiperine, sepse Franca njihet se kush eshte, por njefare demi ne imazhin e Shqiperise sjell...sepse njerezit jane me te prirur per te degjuar te keqen se sa te miren, sidomos ne keto kohe qe po jetojme...

----------


## beni67

degjo ketu ti beqar, enri apo kushdo qofshi ju , boll me me gjera te tilla qe nuk e di se kujt i sherbejne. Boll na treguat mbi vizionin qe kane te huajt mbi Atdheun tone. Ju beni mire ti meshoni me teper tolerances dhe mirekuptimit qe egziston te ne per besimet e ndryshme.Une di nje gje qe ne Shqiperi nuk ka patur kurre luftera fetare. Shqipetaret jane vrare shpesh me njeri tjetrin per shume gjera por vetem per fe jo. Dhe kjo eshte nje merite e madhe e popullit tone te shume vuajtur. Le pastaj ajo ndarja e fameshme qe po na e servirin kaq shume ndermjet Veriut (te prapambetur. musliman, te pacivilizuar....etj ) dhe Jugut ( te krishtere, perparimtar, e te civilizuar ) qe na serviret dhe nga rrevista Klan. Keto e kane qellimin shume te qarte dhe ju nqs jeni shqiptare duhet tu vije turp qe u meshoni ideve te tilla. E pra gjeni ndonje gje qe i sherben paqes, mirekuptimit dhe tolerances qe ta publikoni dhe mos u merrni shume me ato <<dijetare te shquar >> qe na tregojne neve shqipetareve se kush eshte Shqiperia

----------


## Beqari002

I nderuar beni67 ju falenderoj dhe respektoj per at qe thuani,por nuk duhet keqkuptuar postet e paraqitura ketu ne Forumin me te madhe shqipetar , sepse me keto poste une mendoj se ne nuk duam te bejm ndamje fetare apo politike,partiake e ndamje tjera ne truallin ton shqipetar,por sipas mendimit tim duam te paraqesim edhe ate se cka mendojne ata te cilet sipas disvae ketu na duan te miren dhe jane nje nder ata te cilet jane duke "ndihmuar" popullin dhe shtetin ton ketu dhe ne trojet tjera shqipetare.
  Prandaj gjerat duhet marre ashtu si jane dhe si duken ne realitet e jo vetem shkel e shko,sepse aata te cilet kane perpiluar kete tekst e qe eshte botuar nga Klan jane ata te cilet,veten e vet nuk munden ta mbrojne nga disa fatkeqesi e mendimi im eshte qe te perlyejne edhe vendet tjera te botes me disa gjera te cilat se pari ata vet i kane shpikur dhe kultivuar e finasuar e pastaj ato u jane kthyer ne bumerang atyre vet e si duket tani e gjithe bota eshte fajtore per ate.
   Pra ne duhet qen refleksiv ne keto raste,duhet marre ate cka ata thone per ne,analizuar ate e hvlersuar ate qe ne na deskrediton me shkrimet dhe replikat tona.
---------------------------
-------------------------------
Oj sharki e lehte si era , a ka ardhur ne Shqiperi pranvera?

----------


## Nika

Beni67 të përshëndes dhe të përkrahi për atë që shkrove. Ç të bëjmë që disa i kemi më katolikë se Papa. Kombi ynë edhe kur ka qenë analfabetë e kanë dashur dhe respektuar vëllaun e motren e besimit tjetër. Kam jetuar në fshat të përzier (katolikë e myslimanë) dhe së bashku i kemi kremtuar festat, dasmat funeralet etj., dhe kurrë nuk ka pasur konflikte. Ja që sot disa të shkolluar e që kanë kompjutera i fryjn përçarjes dhe janë më të këqinj se të parët tanë analfabetë.

----------


## edi76

E verteta eshte nje Shqiperia duam apo s'duam ne , ose edhe te huajt eshte EVROPIANE,kultura, prapambetja e te tjera gjera pastaj mund te shikohen nje per nje.
 Dihet qe Franca e kalon dashurine e saj neper Beograd e Moske,dhe te gjithe e dine sa urrejtje primitive zhvillon Franca ndaj myslimanizmit ne pergjithesi shto pastaj prapambetjen tone ekonomiko-shoqerore, keshtu qe asaj i duket se e verteton qe ka te drejte. Nuk dua te merrem me Katoliket e ortodokset,ata kane kryq dhe francezet nuk duhet tu druhen,por per shumicen sunite (myslimane) te shqiperise qe si dhe une e te tjere qe nuk e dine ku bie xhamia privohet (prej francezeve) nga e drejta per te qene evropian.Keshtu myslimanizmi tradicional ne Shqiperi jo vetem qe eshte i moderuar,por mund te jete armik me i forte ndaj levizjeve islamike ekstremiste qe vijne nga lindja e mesme me te cilet ne shqiptareve  nuk na lidh as callma e as lekura.Te gjithe e dime sesi u instalua myslimanizmi ne Shqiperi,dhe lufta qe Enver Hoxha i beri fese doli mjaft rezultative sepse shqiptaret ne pergjithesi nuk "e cajne koken" per ceshtje fetare, perjashto disa misionare.
 Une vij nga nje zone qe mund te jem edhe mysliman edhe kristian,emrat myslimane por kemi festuar historikisht edhe vezet e kuqe te pashkeve.
 Megjithe rezistencen e kuptueshme te shume shqiptareve te tradites,mire do ishte qe keto misionet kristiane gjermane, angleze ose amerikane te futnin kristianizmin protestant ne Shqiperi qe besoj se eshte me afer realitetit shqiptar.
 E mira do ishte qe Evropa te na pranonte sic jemi, por ajo nuk do shallvare dhe perce ( si dhe shumica e shqiptareve, cudi !!!  qenkemi evropiane ne shqiptaret),keshtu qe po rrime edhe ca kohe tek oborri i pasem i Evropes,fundja semos kemi qene ndonjehere me mire,ndoshta,ndoshta pak vite kur princi trim e kryelarte i Kastrioteve, nuk i lejoi callmat e azise te zaptonin Evropen, por ehu sa uje ka rrjedhur qe atebote. Breshkaxhinjte e italise harruan per 50 vjet ,qe shqiptaret u shpetuan lekuren, e jo te mos harrojne c'ndodhi para 500 vjetesh.
Shqiptaret te gjithe ndjehen nga pak,Gjergj Kastriote e Nene Tereze,Fishte e Koliq, Evropa per aq pak vend sa jemi ne,nuk ka pse ti duhen me kristiane se keta ne Shqiperi, per t'u ndjere e qete qe s'ka rrezik islam ne Shqiperi.
Per dy tre ferexhe e ndonje callme qe mund te shohesh ne Tirane nuk do te thote se Shqiperia iu dorezua sundimit islam,se ka me shume ne Washington, callma me mjeker e ferexhe...
 Ne si shqiptare duhet te dalim nga foshnjeria kombetare, e te mekembin ekonomikisht vendin,pa nga keto qime ne kashte qe kerkon Franca s'na gjen gje.

----------


## Di68

Ne se te gjithe flasin si ti Edi76, shume mire, ti do te kishe te drejte, ne nuk kemi pse te shqetesohemi...por ja qe e verteta qendron pak si ndryshe, vetem 'shfleto' faqet e forumit dhe do te shohesh se cilat jane temat qe zene vend me shume dhe se si cirren e bertasin keta fetare fanatike a thua se jane lindur ne mes te Arabise....

----------


## angeldust

Me vjen keq qe disa preferojne te mbyllin syte, kur eshte perpara nje kercenim jo vetem i Shqiperise qe e ka 2/3 muslimane, por e gjithe botes. Eshte e vertete qe ne Shqiperi ka pasur harmoni fetare, por eshte edhe e vertete qe ne kohen e Sales kishte disa arabike qe trajnonin te rinj shqiptare. Ne 1996 u demtuan kisha te vjetra me ikona te vlefshme te Onufrit ne Voskopoje te Korces, dhe u bene nga keta persona te tille. Banoret voskopojare apeluan qe njerez te tille te mos lihen te futen ne Shqiperi. 

Pyetja eshte si ta mbajme kete harmoni ne nje kohe qe kemi kercenim kaq te madh nga bota e jashtme?

----------


## Wordless

Ke te drejte angeldust. Ne Shqiperi, gjate kesa periudhe (pas 1990) njerezit kishin aq halle sa nuk ju vinin veshin seç behej me keta missionare te çdo ngjyre. Tani po vjelim rezultatet e "punes" se bere nga keta misionare satanike (per mua nuk jane veçse pjelle e se keqes, urrejtjes, perçarjes, ligesise). Ne Shqiperi fete siç thoni dhe ju kishin gjetur nje emerues te perbashket sa te mos mbillnin urrejtje dhe lufte mes vellezerve. Por keta gjarperij shkretetirash po ja arrijne dale-ngadale qellimit te tyre per ta prishur kete ekuiliber. Dhe kete fale indiferences dhe naivitetit tone.  Fetë, nga vendi i fundit ne prioritet e shqiptarit po na dalkan ne vend te pare!!! Nuk dua te bej ketu analizen se cila fe i fryn me shume zjarrit sepse fshati qe duket s'do kallauz por duhet qe te ndergjegjesohemi se jemi duke importuar ne Shqiperi konfliktet me te pergjakshme te gjithe Botes!

"... Zgjohi shqiptare prej gjumit zgjohi ..."

----------


## trinity

Edi 76 !

Komplimente. 

Posedon mendime  te bukura.

jam dakort me ty.

----------


## L-Quashi

TURP,TURP, TURP t'ju vije te gjithe atyre qe perpiqen te sjellin perqarje fetare e krahinore ndermjet KOMBIT TONE SHQIPETAR(te huaj apo aq me teper "shqiptar" qofshin ato).
Me poshte po mundohem shkurtimisht  t'ju paraqes nje ndodhi qe kam perjetuar duke udhtuar ne nje tren ne Londer se bashku me Bashkeshorten, Djalin e nje Nipin tim: Ishim ulur ne tren e po bisedonim me njeri tjetrin(kuptohet ne shqip) kur pa pritur nje burre rreth 50-60 vjec i flet djalit ne shqip e i thote , femija shqiptar eshte femija me i mire ne bote. Neve na beri pershtypje dhe e pyetem ju lutem nga jeni juve zotri, jam Anglez na u pergjigj ai. Komunikonte me neve 70%shqip e 30% anglisht, me origjin ishte Izrealit. E pyetem nga kishte mesuar shqip e ai na tha nga prindrit, gjate luftes se dyte botrore kur familjen e tij po e ndiqnin per ta vrare Gjermanet nje familje Shqiptare ju kishte shpetuar jeten. Nder te tjera ai na tregoj ne celsat e tij te gjepit kishte nje medalijon me flamurin Shqiptar, ne dhomen e pritjes se shtepise time tregnte ai kam te varur flamurin Shqiptar, dhe vazhdonte, nuk ka shqiptar te Kosoves, Maqedonise, Malit te zi Qamerise apo Shqiperise por ka nje SHQIPETAR dhe ai i perket KOMBIT SHQIPETAR e qe te gjitheve,ju dhe duhet te ju bashkoj FLAMURI SHQIPETAR na thoshte AI. Ai ishte i dhene mbas Shqiperise po te me lejohet te shprehem ne menyre figurative si nje difoz Anglez mbas futbollit te vendit te tij. Ju betohem, mua me rrengjethej trupi ne ato momente qe ai fliste e tani qe po shkruaj ketu. Pra dhe nje here dua tju them, lereni me nje ane keto probleme qe sjellin perqarje fetare e krahinore te cilat Shqiptari, si ka perfillur, si perfill e s'do ti perfill Kurre.

----------


## fieraku

me vjen keq per ty beqar qe behesh servil i klanit sepse ky eshte nje artikull i revistes klan

----------


## angeldust

Kercenimi musliman per Shqiperine

----------


## angeldust

Me frazen kercenimi islam per Shqiperine une nuk kuptoj kercenimi i shqiptareve muslimane, (ajo eshte budallallek) por kercenimi i muslimaneve arabike, qe vijne ketu gjoja me mision per te ndertuar xhami dhe per bamiresi, dhe nga ana tjeter kane qellime terroriste. 

Ajo eshte e ditur ne gjithe boten qe qellimi final i atyre njerezve eshte te te bejne nje lavazh ne tru, dhe te kthejne ne muslimane ekstremiste gjithe popullaten. Ata jane njerez qe ja rrezojne kullat Amerikes me aeroplan ne nje sulm terrorist, dhe pastaj ja fillojne valles, sic i tregoi TV ketu ne Amerike ca arabike duke kenduar dhe hedhur valle nga gezimi kur moren vesh qe ishte goditur Amerika.

Dmth. kjo as nuk duhet te thuhet se duhet te jete e ditur, por sigurisht qe une kurre nuk mund te barazoj muslimanet shqiptare me ata injorantet e Lindjes se Mesme. Si shume te tjere edhe une ju kam vajtur ne shtepi per Bajram, per te uruar, dhe me kane erdhur ne shtepi per Pashke. I kam shoke, miq, dhe komshij.
Por ama nuk mund te mohojme faktin se arabiket duke ditur se Shqiperia eshte nje vend me shumice muslimane, do t'ju shkoje ne mend ideja qe te krijojne celula ne kete vend, dhe ta kene me te lehte me vone qe te hidhen ne Evrope.

Nuk po e kuptoj pse ky fakt po mohohet kaq kokefortesisht ne kete forum, kur dihet qe nje mundesi e tille ekziston. Aq me teper ekzistoi ne kohen e Sales, jo per faj te politikaneve shqiptare, po per vete faktin qe shteti ne Shqiperi nuk ka force te kontrolloje te gjitha aktivitetet, te ligjshme apo te paligjshme, qe behen ne Shqiperi.

Ne nuk duhet t'i leme menjane keto probleme por duhet te luftojme qe t'jua shtypim koken qe ne rrenje. Dhe kjo nuk behet me indiferentizem, por duke bere te njohur ekzistencen e nje rreziku te tille. Kjo pergjigje e tille duhet te vije nga gjithe populli shqiptar, jo vetem nga njera fe apo tjetra. Nqs. nje shqiptar mbron ata jevgjit e zinj qe vijne ne Shqiperi per te bere rremuje, le ta grise pashaporten shqiptare, te nxjerre nje arabe, dhe te shkoje te jetoje ne shkretetire me ta, se ne Shqiperi ne s'kemi vend per njerez te tille. Bile une dhe per Turqit nuk them gje te lige, se te pakten ata perpiqen te jene shtet demokratik dhe jane pak a shume te influencuar nga Evropa. Por ama ata te Lindjes se Mesme jane vetem per rremuje!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pastaj revista Klan eshte relativisht e respektuar ne median shqiptare.

----------


## Mina

A perben islamizmi nje rrezik boteror? ......
Ky eshte gabim konceptual!

----------


## angeldust

Une di kaq, terrorizmi Islamist perben nje rrezik ne rradhe te pare per Ameriken (superfuqi boterore #1), dhe gjithashtu dhe per Evropen Perendimore.

Si mund te themi atehere se terrorizmi Islamist nuk perbeka nje rrezik boteror kur i tremben superfuqite me te medha te globit?

----------


## fabi

helloooooo
edi faktin qe jemi vend myslyman nuk kemi pse ta mohojme 
nuk duhet te mohojme fen tone per ti pelqyer francezit
nejse une kisha shume per te thene poe ndryshova mendje
byeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Wordless

Në këtë libër flitet për gjith vendet e Evropës duke përfshirë edhe Francën (me mbi 6 milion myslymane që gëzojne të gjitha të drejtat, biles me një fuqi në rritje në administraten shteterore), Britanine e Madhe ku egzistojne grupet me radikale islamike, Gjermanine çerdhen e shumices se kamikazeve te 11 Shtatorit etj. Shqiperia me Bosnjen shikohen me nje sy tjeter sepse ne kundershim me vendet e mesiperme ku islami eshte i prure nga emigrantet, ketu jane autoktonet qe e kane perqefuar kete fe ne shumicen e tyre. 
Ne France nga sa kam njohur une myslymane (kryesisht algjerian, maroken, tunizien) me flasin me krenari per kontributin qe kane dhene shqiptaret per islamin gjate shekujve te kaluar. Me permendin dhe shume emra qe une kurre si kam ngulitur ne mendje. Pra mua si Shqiptar nje myslyman francez me konsideron automatikisht myslyman. 
Pra kryesisht jane myslymanet e Frances qe e shikojne Shqiperine si vend myslyman (mos harro se jane 10% e popullsise) dhe jo Francezet autoktone te cilet ne shumicen e tyre jane ateiste dhe s'duan tja dine per fete (eshte ndoshta kjo arsyeja qe duke qene ateist dhe shume pak te interesuar per fete shohin sot tu plase ne duar bomba islamike te cilen e kane importuar dhe rritur vete duke i krijuar gjith kushtet e zhvillimit te saj). Franca ka gjithashtu nje komunitet serb shume te fuqishem dhe qellimi i tyre eshte ti paraqesin shqiptaret si myslymane ekstreminst. Biles kjo merr nje rendesi te veçante me arpovimin dhe themelimit te shtetit te ri Serbi dhe Mal i Zi. Kam frike qe gjarperijte sllave do luajne te gjitha kartat per te mbjelle rremuje ne Kosove dhe Shqiperi perfshi ketu dhe ate te nje terrorrizmi imagjinar islamik shqiptar. Mjafton qe te paguajne dy - tre fanatike per te shperthyer nje bumje para ambasades amerikane dhe ja ku futemi ne vorbull. Mendoj qe duhet bere kujdes ne kete pike, mos tu leme vend per te shire me naivitetin dhe dritshkurtesine tone qe na ka marre ne qafe jo pak here keto kohet e fundit.

----------

